# Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?



## Zureh (9. November 2015)

*Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Hallo,

ich suche momentan nach einem Tool, das die abgegebene Spannungs meinem Netzteils überwachen kann. Ich hab in einem anderen Thread von 2010 gelesen, dass diese Tools recht unzuverlässig sind. Gibt es (mittlerweile) ein Tool, welches einigermaßen zuverlässige Werte abgibt? Es kommt mir dabei nicht auf genaue Werte an. 

Problemstellung:
Ich habe einen komplett neuen PC, nur mein altes Netzteil verwende ich weiter hin. Ich habe einen Fehler, der auch im alten System aufgetreten ist. Ab und zu freezt der PC für ca. 30-60 Sekunden. Wenn ich dabei im Spiel bin freezt das Spiel (TS funktioniert noch einwandfrei, ich kann mich aber auch nicht muten). Wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin dann kann ich noch mehr oder weniger rumklicken, allerdings kann ich keine neuen Programme, Internetseiten o.ä. öffnen und schließen.

Selten ist dann auch einfach meine HDD weg (nicht mehr im Arbeitsplatz auffindbar). Weil ich Windows auf meiner SSD  habe, funktioniert aber noch alles, was auf der SSD liegt. Die HDD ist neu und mit der alten HDD hatte ich das gleiche Problem.

Deshalb möchte ich nun die Spannung des Netzteils überwachen und mir ggf. ein neues Netzteil kaufen.

Gruß
Zure


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Also mit der Spannung hat das wenig zu tun. Das klingt nach nem Treiberkonflikt, wenn die HDD arbeiten soll (sofern die Games auf der HDD und TS auf der SSD liegt).

Das zuverlässigste Tool ist das BIOS, ich hatte vor kurzem mal etwas von eBastler gelesen, such ich gleich raus.
Wenn ein Programm die Werte durchleift (schleift HWMonitor die Werte durch?), dürfte das nach einem Messgerät die genauste Lösung sein.

Um welches NT handelt es sich eigentlich?

Edit: Klick


----------



## Zureh (9. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob TS auf der SSD liegt. Ich kann die Leute noch hören und sie hören mich, allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr muten, wenn es kurz freezt. Werde nachher mal nachschauen, wenn ich Zuhause bin!

Erwähnenswert dürfte außerdem sein, dass die HDD-Lampe am Case durchgehend rot leuchtet, während der Freeze auftritt. Direkt danach verhält sie sich wieder "normal" und blinkt fröhlich vor sich hin.

Um welchen Treiber könnte es sich denn handeln?

Mein System:

Netzteil: Netzteil: Cougar A450W
RAM: 8GB Crucial DDR4-2400
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 970 OC
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600k
Mainboard: Asus Z170-P Mainboard


----------



## bingo88 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Ich würde mal einen Blick ins Windows Eventlog ("Ereignisanzeige") werfen. Bei Problemen mit Datenträgern wird da schon mal was geloggt.


----------



## Zureh (9. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Ich habe jetzt gerade wieder keinen Zugriff auf meine HDD. In der Ereignisanzeige werden mir zwei Fehler angezeigt:



Spoiler



Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Application Error
Datum:         09.11.2015 17:07:01
Ereignis-ID:   1000
Aufgabenkategorie100)
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Dennis-PC
Beschreibung:
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: ScriptHelper.exe, Version: 4.1.8.599, Zeitstempel: 0x56012097
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ScriptHelper.exe, Version: 4.1.8.599, Zeitstempel: 0x56012097
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x0002c05a
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x183c
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d11b08aae431aa
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ScriptHelperInstaller\40.1.8\ScriptHelper.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ScriptHelperInstaller\40.1.8\ScriptHelper.exe
Berichtskennung: e8cebf8a-86fb-11e5-905a-1c872c613bb8
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-11-09T16:07:01.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>5602</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Dennis-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>ScriptHelper.exe</Data>
    <Data>4.1.8.599</Data>
    <Data>56012097</Data>
    <Data>ScriptHelper.exe</Data>
    <Data>4.1.8.599</Data>
    <Data>56012097</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>0002c05a</Data>
    <Data>183c</Data>
    <Data>01d11b08aae431aa</Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ScriptHelperInstaller\40.1.8\ScriptHelper.exe</Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ScriptHelperInstaller\40.1.8\ScriptHelper.exe</Data>
    <Data>e8cebf8a-86fb-11e5-905a-1c872c613bb8</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>





Spoiler



Protokollname: Application
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Datum:         09.11.2015 17:07:51
Ereignis-ID:   10
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Dennis-PC
Beschreibung:
Ereignisfilter mit Abfrage "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" konnte im Namespace "//./root/CIMV2" nicht reaktiviert werden aufgrund des Fehlers 0x80041003. Ereignisse können nicht durch diesen Filter geschickt werden, bis dieses Problem gelöst ist.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-11-09T16:07:51.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>5604</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Dennis-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>//./root/CIMV2</Data>
    <Data>SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99</Data>
    <Data>0x80041003</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>



EDIT: 

Habe noch einen 3. Fehler gefunden, der sich "interessant" für meine Geschichte anhört:


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Application Popup
Datum:         09.11.2015 17:05:52
Ereignis-ID:   56
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Dennis-PC
Beschreibung:
Treiber ACPI hat eine ungültige ID für das untergeordnete Gerät (5) zurückgegeben.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Popup" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49156">56</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-11-09T16:05:52.702800000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>20352</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Dennis-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>ACPI</Data>
    <Data>5</Data>
    <Binary>000000000300280000000000380004C000000000380004C000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>



EDIT2:

Ich habe gelesen, dass es u.a. daran liegen kann, dass auf C:\ zu wenig Speicherplatz vorhanden ist. In der Tat waren nur noch 3 GB frei. Allerdings habe ich das Problem schon eine lange Zeit und ich glaube nicht, dass ich die ganze Zeit nur so wenig Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stehen hatte.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich jetzt mal ein wenig aufgeräumt. C:\ (SSD) hat nun wieder 38 GB frei. Ich freue mich natürlich trotzdem noch über weitere Lösungsvorschläge 

EDIT3:

Folgender Fehler, als jetzt gerade die Festplatte wieder "weg" war (KEIN Freeze!)


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Disk
Datum:         09.11.2015 18:32:07
Ereignis-ID:   51
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Dennis-PC
Beschreibung:
Bei einem Auslagerungsvorgang wurde ein Fehler festgestellt. Betroffen ist Gerät \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Disk" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32772">51</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-11-09T17:32:07.324200000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>20879</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Dennis-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\Harddisk1\DR1</Data>
    <Binary>030080000100000000000000330004802D0100000E0000C0000000000000000000000000000000003CFB030000000000FFFFFFFF010000005800002100030000EA200A1242032040004000003C000000000000000000000018693A0E80FAFFFF000000000000000010663A0E80FAFFFF00000000000000006944C90D0000000028000DC9446900002000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>



EDIT4:

Warnung nach einem Freeze (Festplatte noch da). Nach reichlichem Googeln scheint dies der Fehler für die Freezes zu sein. Leider habe ich habe noch keine Lösung gefunden:


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        iaStorA
Datum:         09.11.2015 19:13:41
Ereignis-ID:   129
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Warnung
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      Dennis-PC
Beschreibung:
Ein Zurücksetzen auf Gerät "\Device\RaidPort0" wurde ausgegeben.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="iaStorA" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32772">129</EventID>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-11-09T18:13:41.093050000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>21185</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Dennis-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\RaidPort0</Data>
    <Binary>0F001800010000000000000081000480040000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000002000000810004800000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## bingo88 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Den WMI Fehler kannst du ignorieren, das habe ich auch schon auf mehreren Systemen gesehen. Das verursacht keine Hänger.

Der andere Fehler deutet aber auf ein HDD- oder Controller-Treiber-Problem hin (iastor gehört zum Intel AHCI/RAID Treiber RST). Ich hab mal das hier gefunden, wäre mal einen Versuch wert.

Hattest du die SSD auch schon in deinem alten PC oder ist die auch neu? Welche Treiber hast du installiert?


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Die SSD hatte ich auch im alten PC schon, stimmt. Also ist alles bis auf die SSD und das Netzteil neu.

Habe noch irgendwo gelesen dass es am IDE-Kabel liegen könnte. Muss mal gucken ob ich noch irgendwo eins rumfliegen habe ...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Also wenn du die SSD an nem IDE-Kabel betreibst möcht ich nicht die Geschwindigkeit von dem Ding wissen. Da dürfte jede halbwegs aktuelle SATA II HDD schneller sein 

Du meinst wahrscheinlich nen SATA-Kabel, ja daran könnte es liegen, andernfalls würde ich auf den Intel Storage Treiber tippen


----------



## bingo88 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Ich hatte mal vor Jahren ein ähnliches Problem unter Windows XP. Da hing der Rechner auch ab und an für ein paar Sekunden. Allerdings kam danach immer so eine Benachrichtigungsblase (Taskleiste) mit der Meldung, dass Daten nicht auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden konnten. Bei dem Rechner war die Platte mehr oder weniger hinüber. Hast du mal die SMART Werte der SSD und die Verkabelung gecheckt? Ansonsten mal ohne den iastore bzw. mit einer aktuellen Version testen. Eventuell auch mal testweise den Virenscanner deaktivieren.


----------



## Zureh (12. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich nen SATA-Kabel, ja daran könnte es liegen, andernfalls würde ich auf den Intel Storage Treiber tippen



Das mit dem SATA-Kabel werde ich mal ausprobieren. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur die HDD und das Kabel für die HDD gewechselt. 

Welchen Treiber sollte ich denn am Besten nehmen? Danke!



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor Jahren ein ähnliches Problem unter Windows XP. Da hing der Rechner auch ab und an für ein paar Sekunden. Allerdings kam danach immer so eine Benachrichtigungsblase (Taskleiste) mit der Meldung, dass Daten nicht auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden konnten. Bei dem Rechner war die Platte mehr oder weniger hinüber. Hast du mal die SMART Werte der SSD und die Verkabelung gecheckt? Ansonsten mal ohne den iastore bzw. mit einer aktuellen Version testen. Eventuell auch mal testweise den Virenscanner deaktivieren.



Wie überprüfe ich die SMART Werte und worauf muss ich achten? Am Virenscanner liegt es nicht. Danke!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Für das MB müsste ein eigener SATA-Treiber verfügbar sein. Ein Backup aller Daten ist Pflicht, wobei ich den Treiber als allerletztes reinstallieren würde. Vorher würde ich eher das NT austauschen, die HEC-Plattform hat wahrscheinlich auch so ihre Probleme mit der Graka, und bei den Crossloads werden die Ripplespannungen die HDD ziemlich strapazieren

Für die SMART-Werte empfiehlt sich CDI, und nicht auf die DAU Werte in den beiden mittleren Spalten achten sondern auf die HEX-Werte in der rechten Spalte


----------



## Zureh (12. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> [...] Vorher würde ich eher das NT austauschen, die HEC-Plattform hat wahrscheinlich auch so ihre Probleme mit der Graka, und bei den Crossloads werden die Ripplespannungen die HDD ziemlich strapazieren[...]



Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof  Kurz und knapp: Mein NT könnte zu schwach sein?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Schwach ist relativ. Die Plattform von HEC ist Gruppe wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, d.h. wenn die 12V stark belastet wird laufen die Spannungen auf 3,3 und 5V aus dem Ruder. Da die HDD´s mit 5V gespeist werden und über keine Filterkondensatoren verfügen, reagieren die bei unsaubere Spannungen sehr stark, was u.U. zu einem Absturz führen kann (oder halt freezen)


----------



## Zureh (12. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

So, am SATA-Kabel lag es nicht. Habe nun ein komplett neues dran und die Festplatte ist gerade eben wieder für ca. 1 Minute gefreezt.

Ich habe jetzt mal die SMART-Werte überprüft, aber wie gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was da jetzt gut oder schlecht ist. Im Anhang habe ich mal die Werte für die SSD und vorsichtshalber die für die HDD hinzugefügt (obwohl die HDD sehr neu ist und der gleiche Fehler auch bei der alten HDD aufgetreten ist).

500 GB = HDD, 120 GB = SSD

Noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 

EDIT: 

Der Freeze liegt zu 100% an diesem Fehler:
Ein Zurücksetzen auf Gerät "\Device\RaidPort0" wurde ausgegeben.    Quelle: ioStorA

Ob der gleiche Fehler verursacht, dass ab und zu die HDD komplett "rausfliegt", weiß ich nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Tool zur Überwachung der Netzteil-Spannung?*

Also die HDD sieht gut aus, aber die SSD scheint es hintersich zu haben. Du hast ne ziemlich hohe Leserfehlerrate und Wiederzuweisungsereignisse. 
Ist im BIOS AHCI aktiviert?


----------

